# Garmin 520 cadence/speed sensor issues.



## David5416 (23 Mar 2019)

I have just got a new Garmin 520. I have previously had the 820 and everything was fine with that ( barring the usual problems).
The issue I have is that I have got a GIANT Propel advanced with ride sense on it and I also use a WHYTE Suffolk for communing/winter etc.

When I use the GIANT the Garmin will pick up the ride sense sensor and give me cadence and speed as long as I have the *magnet on the wheel,* but will only give me cadence if no magnet present. I think the magnets on the wheel look a bit unsightly and are prone to coming off. It will not allow me to use GPS for speed ?
*
*If I use the WHYTE I can just use the old Garmin cadence/speed unit to just record cadence and use the GPS for speed and distance.

I have just bought the new Garmin speed sensor for the GIANT that goes on the hub but now the unit will not pick both up sensors it is either cadence or speed depending on which sensor I choose.

I always thought that the unit would pick up any sensors present and give read out from those.


----------



## David5416 (23 Mar 2019)

Dogtrousers said:


> Can't help other than to advise that you open a case with Garmin support. I've found them helpful in the past (not everyone has, mind)



Thanks for that I will try them, just thought somebody may have had the same experience and knew a way around it.


----------



## woodster0273 (26 Mar 2019)

New Bike!


----------



## T.M.H.N.E.T (26 Mar 2019)

The sensors are paired to the bike profile on the 520, basically you need to create another profile for the Whyte and pair the sensors specifically for it and the propel


----------



## Milkfloat (26 Mar 2019)

T.M.H.N.E.T said:


> The sensors are paired to the bike profile on the 520, basically you need to create another profile for the Whyte and pair the sensors specifically for it and the propel



I would say that is incorrect. The 520 does not have bike profiles, it simply takes whichever sensors have been paired and are currently broadcasting.

@David5416 Have you paired each sensor correctly? You cannot just stick a sensor on the biek and ride, you must actually go through the pairing process. You can use just gps for speed, but if you have sensors you might as well use them.


----------



## David5416 (4 Apr 2019)

Milkfloat said:


> I would say that is incorrect. The 520 does not have bike profiles, it simply takes whichever sensors have been paired and are currently broadcasting.
> 
> @David5416 Have you paired each sensor correctly? You cannot just stick a sensor on the biek and ride, you must actually go through the pairing process. You can use just gps for speed, but if you have sensors you might as well use them.



I have Defo paired everything correctly and all the sensors are showing on the sensor page of the device. The magnet on the wheel is too unreliable for accuracy that is why i bought the new Garmin speed sensor or was going to go back to GPS for speed.


----------



## David5416 (4 Apr 2019)

T.M.H.N.E.T said:


> The sensors are paired to the bike profile on the 520, basically you need to create another profile for the Whyte and pair the sensors specifically for it and the propel


Yep already done that for each bike, the Whyte has no problem its just the Giant will not use GPS for speed or use the GARMIN Speed sensor.


----------



## Milkfloat (4 Apr 2019)

I assume on the Giant it is trying to pickup speed from the ridesense and the Garmin speed sensor. Can you disable or unpair the speed part of the ridesense whilst keeping the cadence?


----------



## fossyant (4 Apr 2019)

Never had a magnet fall off my spokes - it might not like the 'differing' type of sensors on one bike - i.e. might not be expecting speed to come from a speed sensor, when you already have a speed and cadence sensor fitted - it's probably expecting the two signals from the speed/cadence, and not the speed as well (if you get what I mean). You might need the separate 'cadence' sensor to work with the seperate speed sensor.


----------



## David5416 (10 Apr 2019)

Milkfloat said:


> I assume on the Giant it is trying to pickup speed from the ridesense and the Garmin speed sensor. Can you disable or unpair the speed part of the ridesense whilst keeping the cadence?


Hi sorry for the late reply, No i don't think you can select between the two, its both or no speed it appears.


----------



## David5416 (10 Apr 2019)

fossyant said:


> Never had a magnet fall off my spokes - it might not like the 'differing' type of sensors on one bike - i.e. might not be expecting speed to come from a speed sensor, when you already have a speed and cadence sensor fitted - it's probably expecting the two signals from the speed/cadence, and not the speed as well (if you get what I mean). You might need the separate 'cadence' sensor to work with the seperate speed sensor.


Yep that is what i was thinking but it seems a waste of the ride sense system to then put the Garmin Cadense sensor on


----------

